# Smaller items



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

What are some smaller items that are good to make and that will sell. My main things are furniture but i thought of making smaller things when I don't have any furniture to make. So what are some smaller items I could make. And where would some good places be to sell them. Any ideas or suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

salt and pepper shakers, pens, bowls, razor handle sets, small boxes, picture frames.

Just a few ideas for ya, I am sure others will add many more this is a very talented group.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Cutting Boards, Child's Picnic Table made with 2×6's & 2×4's that are left over from your bunk beds, Shut the Box game.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I would suggest making items that complement your bunk beds. Accessories for the beds, items for children's rooms, things that you could sell as an add-on to the people buying the bunk beds.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

One thing I would have loved to have as a kid with a bunk bed is a little side table attachment for the upper bunk. Something that connected to the rail, with a lip on three sides to keep things falling off, would have been very useful.


----------



## jkjames (Oct 24, 2011)

It's a shame this didn't get more feedback. I am too new to offer much, since I am doing more utility grade stuff.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My primary is furniture as well. However I sell lots of mugs and boxes as well.


----------



## Ply (Mar 21, 2013)

Doll house furniture sells for more than the full size stuff.


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Nate! I have the same question. I think making wood instruments would be fun. Also boxes with sliding lids, mugs, games, brain teasers, are some things Im gonna try when I have more time. Ive heard pet creamation boxes are selling!!! I have also made bunkbeds and loft beds still trying to come up with a good design. I "wood" really like to make a living woodworking but its hard nowadays. Gotta keep on trucking for now! Good luck and I agree accesories for your bunkbeds is a great idea!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Boxes…..people like boxes. I make a bunch of cedar boxes and sell them at festivals and street fairs. I inlay images into the lids. I also do some intarsia and make toys to sell.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

The two biggest problems I know of is having a viable venue to sell the item in and not doing the same thing as other people at the same location.

You can make the most awesome product and not sell a single one due to the wrong demographics or location. Selling children's toy boxes on a college campus wouldn't do too well. Selling cribbage boards in a retirement area would.

You also need a niche for your area. I've seen several festivals where 3 people were selling Adirondack chairs, 4 turners were selling pens… none did good.

I'd suggest the child desks, child theme shelves and toy boxes to compliment your bunk beds. You could take those items to a show without the beds. Having said that, make sure the show attracts people with children or doting grand parents. An artsy festival with alcohol might not work.

Steve.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

The suggestions you guys are saying I should make things that go with my bunkbeds. You guys have given me some good ideas I like the side table idea for the bunkbeds and loft beds. What do you guys think of a play table. I have thought of that but know if that is a good idea.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Concerning a play table, you need to make it more than just a table and chairs. A unique idea would be a table top that opens in the middle where a bag storage under the top to hold toys and crayons. I have seen a table where they had a roll of paper on the side for drawing and coloring. Another idea would to be to do inlay work in children's themes such as: train, clowns, alphabet, numbers, etc.

To SteveMI, several of the shows I do are art shows and I sell primarily children products. One a do is a wine festival where they really enjoy their wine! All of these shows do well for me as I am selling to grandparents and aunts and uncles. My pricing looks not quite as expensive when compared to $1000 paintings.


----------

